# Jailbreak apple tv avec seasonpass



## clauderobert47 (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Je n"arrive pas à faire le jailbreak de mon apple tv  4.3 (8F455) que je viens d'acquérir.

Je suis les instructions, je mets en mode DFU tel que demandé ce qui fonctionne mais pas la suite il dit qu'il va restaurer mais alors j'ai un message qu'il ne peut restaurer, ça parle aussi de validation auprès de apple.

Etant pas sur que je suis jailbreaké, j'essaie d'installer atv flash que j'ai achète, rendu à la fin ce me dit que mon apple tv est pas jailbreaké.

Je suis sous mac Lion, j'ai meme essayé seasonpass sous windows mais dans les deux cas je n,obtient aucun résultat, je suis désespéré

Que faire SVP

Merci a l'avance

Claude


----------

